# Bad Tara!!!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok...I am sooo bad! I seriously don't know what to do with myself!

So anyway, I told a friend of mine that I wanted to buy a buckling next year after I sell one of my boys, so she tells me that the people that have a buck I REALLY admired would SELL him to me! :shocked: His lines are EXCELLENT and he has color to boot, plus his lines are from Florida!! I don't really need four boys and my other boy isn't leaving till January...What should I do?! I don't have room for four boys but I REALLY want him! And I don't know if I can part with any of my other boys...

What to do? See what I get myself into?!?!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you REALLY like him and want him then I would get him. Sounds like it's a fluke that you came across getting him and you probably won't get another chance to buy him or one like him so if it were me I would get him and see if I can make some room or sell one sooner rather than later OR see if they will hold him for you for a bit.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

see if they will hold till December/January -- let them know your predicament, they may be willing to work with you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> see if they will hold till December/January -- let them know your predicament, they may be willing to work with you


 that is an excellent idea.....they may do that.....if not....I would get him ....because the chance may not come up again....you never know... good luck :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, he will be mine!!! I am on cloud 9! I am so happy it's not funny! I've admired this boy for the longest time and I actually get one of the few kids ever born out of his dam. She used to be a show goat until she had her shoulder injured. She's only had him and his sister and is epecting only one more time before being retired for good. So I count myself VERY lucky.

So "Wicked" will be coming soon! And I promise, lots of pictures since you all helped talk me into it just this once!!!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I was just about to post that you should buy him lols - GOOD FOR YOU FOR GETTING HIM!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's awesome!!! Don't keep us waiting to long for pics!!


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

There's an old Persian proverb: What's the difference if you are drowning if the water is one foot or ten feet above your head? I say get him!!!! Yeah! The more the merrier.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey all! I am going to go get him today!!! I am SOO excited about him! And when he gets here he'll breed 2 of my best does! So my kidding season will finish with a bang! I PROMISE I will take LOTS of pictures and get them on here tonight!!! I never imagined my herd would reach this far! With the bloodlines it has! I feel extremely privledged!

And thank you all for encouraging me to get him...I think I made the best choice!

Thanks and I'll let you know how it goes when I get back! 

Tara


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

CONGRATS!! :clap: :clap: He sounds so nice, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

"Where there is a will there is a way" ..... Good for you I think you will be happy!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Here he is! I have just fallen in love with him! He is so cute! But I may be a bit biased!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh ...he is cute.....Awww.....look at that little face....congrats.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww. what a cute little buck :thumb:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

He is adorable   :fireworks: Good choice Tara! What a darling little buck!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! I am really happy with him even though he won't do his "job" yet.


----------

